# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  С праздником весны!

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком искренне поздравляет всех представительниц прекрасного пола, своих коллег и партнеров &ndash; с праздником 8 Марта!



	Хотим сказать вам большое спасибо, милые женщины, и пожелать отличного самочувствия, прекрасного настроения, исполнения жизненных планов и надежд! Пусть в вашей душе всегда будет весна: Любите, и будьте любимы!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

